# Cannot connect to one single website



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone, glad to be here.....

I never had a problem before but now I am having a problem of not connecting to ONE particular website - www.tradestation.com (63.99.207.57) on all 3 computers connected to the same wireless network.
In addition, cannot connect to any of the same company's servers when I try to log into their software(tries redirecting to multiple servers of theirs)
I get the message; "Internet Explorer Cannot display the webpage"
I am on Windows XP SP3.

When I ping the IP address I get the following message back:

"Pinging www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out

Ping statistics for 63.99.207.57:
Packets: Sent = 4,Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),"

Trying a "Tracert" on the same IP address gives the following:

"Tracing route to www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] 
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms MY_PC_NAME MY_IP_ADDRESS
2 * * * Request timed out
3 * * * Request timed out
................................................
................................................
30 * * * Request timed out

Trying a "pathping" on the same IP address gives the following: 

"Tracing route to www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] 
over a maximum of 30 hops:
0 LOCAL_PC_NAME [LOCAL IP ADDRESS]
1 ROUTER_LIVEBOX_NAME [ROUTER_IP_ADDRESS]
2 * * *

Computing statistics for 50 seconds.......

Hop ...... Address
0 LOCAL_PC_NAME [LOCAL IP ADDRESS]
1 ROUTER_LIVEBOX_NAME [ROUTER_IP_ADDRESS]
2 LOCAL_PC_NAME[0.0.0.0]

Trace complete"

I'm no way expert but have looked into the problem over the internet by doing searches and have tried the following solutions to fix the problem:

1) Lowering my security settings under "Internet Options" to "Medium" (note I haven't "reset" my security settings yet)
2) Disabling my firewall
3) Running anti-virus and anti- spyware scans.
4) Trying another internet browser (firefox)
5) Clearing my temporary internet files and cookies
6) Adding the website to my list of "Trusted sites" under Internet Options-> Security
7) Checked my HOSTS file (C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\HOSTS) to see if the IP address was redirected but only had the 127.0.0.1 entry in there....
8) Flushing the DNS cache with ipconfig /flushdns

Note: Surely all these solutions are "computer specific" so the fact none of the 3 computers on the same wireless network can connect to the website means it can't be any of these ? 

9) Checked the spelling.

Looking at advice over the internet I have seen some of the following suggestions:

a) "It could be a routing problem that will fix itself overtime when someone decides to get around to it. In the meantime, you should still be able to access the site by using an online anonymous web proxy like...
http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html"

Now I WAS able to access the webpage using this resource ! But is this significant ?

b) "Rolling back to the previous version of my Netgear WPN311 adapter software 
(1.2 vs 1.3) resolved this unusual problem where I could not access a 
handful of Web sites. Thanks,"

Maybe I need advice on whether this might be related to MY problem.....

c) "Your ISP was too busy with web traffic to handle your request."
d) "The site locked you out for some reason."
e) "An internet node between your ISP and the site's ISP started garbaging requests because it was glitched."
f) Various information relating to ports(like 443) that I didn't really understand......
g) Various information related to the "MTU setting" but is this Vista related ?(I'm on XP....)
h) Run various/random "ping www.tradestation.com -f -l NUMBER" commands where it doesn't seem to matter what NUMBER I use - could be 1, could be 1472, always get "request timed out" and all 4 packets lost.
See http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5975

i) Various ones in these links which I haven't fully checked yet: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314067
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r195...to-one-website
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Error_loading_websites

k)"Router 
Most routers can be configured with rather complex Internet access restrictions. For example, specific Websites can be blocked, and specific computers can be blocked at certain times of the day. Access to 

HTTP sites or HTTPS (secure) sites can be blocked. Access to certain services such as domain-name resolution (which is required for normal browsing) can also be blocked. 
In combination, the rules could also appear to be erratic. For example, if access were determined by IP address, the rules might appear to change when IP addresses change. 
For help with router configuration, contact your system administrator or refer to your router's documentation. If possible, see if you can connect without hooking up to the router."

I suppose I wonder if either it's my ISP or the website itself which is blocking access or whether it's some other explanation, but as all 3 PC's can't access it, I don't feel like messing around with the settings on any one PC too much yet.... 

I'm only guessing but I've a feeling it may be related to my ISP's network traffic, as at peak times, it can be very slow (about 250Kbps !).
However wouldn't be suprised if my ISP or the company I'm trying to log into has blocked access to it because of the weight of data being downloaded on a daily basis ?

Haven't tried using a proxy server yet - will hopefully ask my ISP how to add that tommorrow so I can see if that works....

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be eternally grateful. 
Sorry for the length of post !

Many thanks in advance

PS. 
My ISP say they will look into the problem but will take a few working days, but I really need it now if possible


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pings are blocked by that site, this is not uncommon. However, I have no problem getting to the site.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply John.



johnwill said:


> Pings are blocked by that site, this is not uncommon.


Ok.



johnwill said:


> However, I have no problem getting to the site.


Well I have never had a problem getting to that site before.

Until a letter was sent to my ISP complaining about my connection speed, everything was working fine.

Do you think it's possible the ISP (or even the website itself which has not been used for "real" trading for a while) may have "blocked" access to the site(IP) because of large data usage on an "unlimited" package ?

If not, can you offer any other possible solutions ?

Many thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can only assume that your IP has been blocked for some reason, nothing else makes sense to me.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

johnwill said:


> I can only assume that your IP has been blocked for some reason, nothing else makes sense to me.


Do you mean by my ISP, the site itself or possibly either ?

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking it would be the site, unlikely it would be the ISP.


----------



## lorreign (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you tried using a proxy to see if you can access the site? If you can access with a proxy, then the website has blocked your IP.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

Try ultra surf. It is a very easy proxy to run, and runs with internet explorer.
If you have anti virus or a firewall those may have to be disabled.

Just google it.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone, many thanks for all your replies and sorry for the slight delay in replying.

Yes, I've tried using ultrasurf and can access the site no problems.
Upon getting there, I decided trying to log in with my usename and password, which I again did with no problems.

Now I have proxy access to the sites user support forums(they no longer deal with e-mail enquiries but want all questions to be asked on the website) I am tempted to come right out and ask the website if they can confirm they are (not)/blocking me, but thought I would double check something with yourselves first...

lorreign, when you say "If you can access with a proxy, then the website has blocked your IP.", are you 100% sure it is the website and not the ISP that is blocking me ?

To give you some background about the site (and it's third party software which I also cannot access), this is a "real-time" day-trading platform which I guess uses up a lot of bandwidth and data.
It allows users to trade on virtual money, but I also have a real money trading account in place. 
Though I am not trading real money very much, it issues a fixed $ penalty for people who do not make the minimum number of required "real" trades per month.

I could understand if they maybe wanted to block "trade for fun" users, but as I have a real account and it has not been closed, I am a bit confused as to what their motives might be, if they have indeed blocked it on purpose. However maybe I am "on the cusp" of low usage.

Though it maybe seems unlikely my ISP would have blocked it, it does use up a lot of their bandwidth and data, and suspiciously it stopped working after I sent a letter to my ISP complaining of my broadband speed. 

Anyway are you 100% sure it is the website, and can you offer me some advice on how I should proceed contacting the site and/or the ISP ?

I don't want to be cynical but I'm also concerned that if I ask either of them the question "Are you blocking me ?" that they may turn round and say "No we're not" when they really are.

Many thanks for any information & advice you can give me, 
webpagetrouble


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, obviously there's no way we can be 100% sure of where you're being blocked. In reviewing your results, it appears it's more likely in your router or the first hop of the ISP, maybe not the site itself.

Here's my trace to the site, yours fails at your doorstop, mine makes it until the site just doesn't answer, which as I said, appears normal for this site.

Tracing route to www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms Actiontec [192.168.0.1]
2 3 ms 4 ms 4 ms L100.PHLAPA-VFTTP-91.verizon-gni.net [98.114.133.1]
3 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms G3-0-5-891.PHLAPA-LCR-08.verizon-gni.net [130.81.133.58]
4 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms so-3-1-0-0.PHIL-BB-RTR2.verizon-gni.net [130.81.29.6]
5 6 ms 7 ms 4 ms 0.so-6-0-0.XL2.PHL6.ALTER.NET [152.63.3.81]
6 51 ms 52 ms 51 ms 0.so-5-1-0.XT4.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.1.230]
7 50 ms 52 ms 52 ms GigabitEthernet7-0-0.GW14.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.96.69]
8 * * 63.98.209.70 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello again John, 

Yes I noticed that too, but what does it actually mean ?

Are you saying it even may not neccesarily be one of those sites blocking me but possibly a problem with my router or with a IP node somewhere along the trace route ? 

I did see someone fixed a similar problem - i.e. 
"b) "Rolling back to the previous version of my Netgear WPN311 adapter software 
(1.2 vs 1.3) resolved this unusual problem where I could not access a 
handful of Web sites. Thanks,"

but I haven't "upgraded" anything it's always worked ok before on all 3 computers.

Whatever the answer, what would you do to try to resolve it ?

Many thanks,
webpagetrouble


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, it appears that it's probably not the site now that I've taken a second look. Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured?


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes I think so. 
I went on to my ISP's help site and followed instructions for a "factory reset" - basically it said to pull out the livebox leads including the power lead and "re-pair" the connection.
It then reset my username and password which I had to re-enter again to connect again.
Is that what you mean by reconfigured ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds right, the "factory reset" was the object of the exercise.

You still get the same indications? I think I'd ask the ISP what's going on.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I've already contacted them and hoping to hear back from them this week. 
I'll let you know what they say, if they do actually reply of course....

I do however wonder if they might just tell me a bunch of porkies about them blocking it and say "not us".
I say that because I'm on an unlimited package and guess I have a very high usage on this web domain.
It all co-incidentally stopped working after writing them a letter complaining about my broadband speed.
Do you think it's possible an ISP might do that if say they're losing money on the broadband contract ?

Many thanks for all your help John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea to tell you the truth. I've never experienced an ISP doing this. Do you actually have that much traffic to that site?


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

johnwill said:


> I have no idea to tell you the truth. I've never experienced an ISP doing this. Do you actually have that much traffic to that site?


I guess it's quite a lot because it's real-time day trading for 4-5 hours a day each week, but equally, I'm not sure either - not sure how to measure it. 

Anyway, if my ISP does come back to me(not holding my breath) I'll let you know what they say.

Kind Regards.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm curious, please do tell us what you find out.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello John, how are you ? 

Well I waited over a whole week for my ISP's engineers to "investigate" the issue, and absolutely no information or help whatsoever - not suprising really.

So I sent an e-mail basically threatening to request a "MAC" code to change ISP if the situation wasn't turned around quickly.

Quite ironically, they sent me the MAC code straight away !!! 
Along with a comment about how I was not pleased I didn't like their "service" (their doublequotes not mine !)

Sorry I couldn't resolve for sure but all the signs are they wanted rid of me to be quite honest, so I'd guess they probably blocked the website too.

So anyway I am now changing to a new ISP.

Actually had a couple of quick question about that if I may:

Do ISP's normally now send out ISP specific software CD's to connect other PC's on a home network using a wireless adapter ? (not the router CD) 
Or should I be able to connect ok without installing any additional software using the current adapter I already have ? 
(which was incidentally set up using my old ISP's "Network adapter setup" CD) 

That's presuming my old ISP don't want the old adapter back ! ......

Kind regards & many thanks John,

webpagetrouble


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

ISP's normally send out "connection" software, my advice is not to put that anywhere near your machine! You need no software to connect to an ISP, unless it's a very special case. Standard cable or DSL accounts should require no software.


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi John, 

Did you mean "don't normally" ?

I should say I've just read the setup guide, and it says the same software may be required to connect other computers to the same home network.
I'm not sure whether it's because I'm in the UK, but normally this seems to be the standard thing that happens, with all the ISP's I've been with. 

Out of interest, why could it be a bad thing ?

Regards, 
webpagetrouble


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For ISP's in the US, there's nothing in their connection packages that is required to get on the Internet and use the service. I see no sense in installing their package so my Internet Explorer can have the ISP's logo on the title bar! :wink:


----------



## webpagetrouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I see, was more worried about viruses and registry chnages etc but I take your point.

Oh out of interest should tell you, have changed ISP's now but just before the changeover, that website came back up, the ISP said they apparently fixed it(don't know all the details) but I'm glad I change ISP's anyway - much better service !

Ok John well thanks for all your help - feel free to close the call too.

Happy Christmas to you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you figured it out. It sounded like the ISP. :smile:


----------

